# So let's talk about your team...



## BlackSmoke (Jul 18, 2010)

Pretty slow Sunday evening here in Cohutta tonight. Just got done grillin' for the ladies and now sitting on the porch drinking Fat Tire and watching the storms roll in. Just got me to thinking about the upcoming season and how I think it's going to go. Trying to look at the schedule and see what games should be wins for us, what games could easily be losses, and what games are toss-ups. Several different scenarios have a chance at playing out in my mind. This is kind of what I have in mind at this point...

While UGA has a much easier schedule this year versus years past, it is still no cake walk by any stretch of the imagination. Back to back SEC games against SC and ARK in the first 3 weeks of the season will set the tone of this Dawg team. After that, heading into Miss St will be no easy task. Here is how I think the season will play out. (version 1  )

2010-2011 SCHEDULE

Date	Opponent / Event	Location	 

09/04/10	vs. Louisiana-Lafayette	Athens, Ga.	

This game should be a great warm-up for Murray before stepping into SEC competition. This will be a great benefit to the defense as well. Practicing the 3-4 and running it in game situations will be different. Hopefully they can get the wrinkles out and start coming together before next week's game in Columbia...

UGA 38 - ULL 10


09/11/10	at South Carolina * 	        Columbia, S.C.

Test #1. Spurrier. While he has loads less talent in Columbia, the OBC still knows how to play the Dawgs tough. Historically this is a low-scoring, defensive battle and as long as Ellis Johnson is running that D, they will be ready to play. This game kicks off at noon and will be a scorcher. This will be a true test of conditioning for both teams. I'm thinking Grantham's boys will be ready to tee off in the 3-4 and put some serious pressure on Garcia. Let our running game chew the clock up and take the wind out of the SC defense. Murray will have some rookie mistakes, but will do a superb job of handing the ball to Ealey and King, leading UGA over SC again in a low-scoring, close game.

UGA 17 - SC 14


09/18/10	vs. Arkansas * 	                Athens, Ga.	

Will Ryan Mallett be back to 100% and live up to the billing? Or will he flop off the table and be this year's Jevon Snead? That will be the key in this matchup. Mallett is a gun-slinger with an NFL arm. He will be a true test to our DBs in this new system. If Lakatos is successful in getting these guys to go for takeaways, they could have a big day. But Mallett can make all the throws, and there will certainly be potential for us to get burned. If it turns into a shootout, Murray will be forced to win the game with his arm. Will he rise to the occasion? With AJ Green and Orson Charles, I think so...

UGA 31 - ARK 21


09/25/10	at Mississippi State *	        Starkville, Miss.

Trap game written all over it. Plain and simple. Coming into Starkville at 3-0 after 2 tough games, Mullen will have the other Bulldogs foaming at the mouth. They are definitely improved with him at the helm, they are just still lacking in the talent and depth departments. That will change, as he will get some good athletes there with time. This one will be a lot closer than we would all like it to be, but Blair Walsh comes through to get us to 4-0.

UGA 13 - MSU 10


10/02/10	at Colorado	                        Boulder, Colo.

2 road games in a row, with this one being a decent little haul. Conditioning and composure will be big factors. Honestly, the Buffs aren't very good. Should be an easy win and another polish game before the rest of the SEC schedule.

UGA 35 - CU 14


10/09/10	vs. Tennessee *	                Athens, Ga.	

UGA looks to make a point in this game. UT hired a Dooley. That ain't right. But realistically, UT has more questions right now than anybody in the league. QB play will be pivotal for the Vols. I think this is an easy win...possibly ugly.

UGA 38 - UT 17


10/16/10	vs. Vanderbilt (HC) *	        Athens, Ga.

Vandy just lost the best thing it had going for them in Bobby Johnson. He did well with what he had to work with, which was pretty much nonexistent. Hated to see him step away, but coaching at Vandy has to be painful.

UGA 31 - Vandy 14	


10/23/10	at Kentucky *	                Lexington, Ky.

I dont think the Dawgs take UK very lightly this year. After last year's debacle, they need to put this team away ASAP. They have some playmakers and Joker Phillips is getting some good talent up there already. UGA firing on all cylinders at this point, but hopefully not overlooking them to Florida...

UGA 24 - UK 14


10/30/10	vs. Florida *	                        Jacksonville, Fla.

With potentially coming into this game 8-0, this could be the deciding game of the East. Florida has questions this year just like us and they lost some very valuable pieces to the puzzle in both coaches and players. How will the rebound after losing Tebow? Will Brantley be as effective in moving the ball downfield? This is the year UGA takes the W. It will be a fight though. Down to the last whistle.

UGA 24 - UF 20


11/06/10	vs. Idaho State	                Athens, Ga.

Easy W, but very likely won't look very good in the 1st half. Looking ahead to Auburn will catch up to us, but not enough to change the outcome.

UGA 28 - IdSt 10


11/13/10	at Auburn *	                        Auburn, Ala.	

Last SEC game of the year, going for #5 against the TigerBirds. Always a great game with the road team prevailing more often that the home team as of late. This bodes well for the Dawgs. But Auburn could be a contender this year. If Newton plays up to the billing, they could be tough to stop in that offense. Will they have better depth on D this year? We will see. Ealey and King put on a show for the crowd. Nearly 300 yds on the ground... 

UGA 27 - AU 21


11/27/10	vs. Georgia Tech	                Athens, Ga.	

Turning into more of a rivalry the last two years, at least in the Techies minds. Losing Dwyer hurts, but Allen should fill the role well. Bay-Bay will be the biggest loss, along with Morgan. Dawgs still run this state.

UGA 24 - GT 14

----------------------------------------------------

Obviously this is a best case scenario, before all you haters start flaming me for claiming UGA will run the table. I do realistically think there is a chance to do it, but I'm not counting on it. With a green QB and new defensive scheme, I think we definitely drop a game at the least, with 10-2 being more likely with this years schedule. We could easily be much worse if we get off to a slow start. That is the biggest factor in this years team is how quickly they can get the ball rolling. We could easily start 1-2 if we dont. If that's the case, an 8-4 season sounds more likely. But if we can get to UF unbeaten, we have a very good chance at shocking a whole lot of people this year. I see UF and AU as complete toss-up games. I also see a toss-up with either SC or Arky. Neither of those are sure wins.

Bout time to get the good ol trashing started back up. We're only 46 days away from kickoff!! 

What do you think about your team this year? How does the schedule line up for them? Just thought this would bring up some excellent debate. Interested to see what y'all say...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 18, 2010)

Dawgs undefeated with a freshman qb in the SEC? 

Whatever you're drinking, slow down. 

Don't count my Jackets out, I think they are gonna surprise some folks. We'll have a better defense for y'all this year.


----------



## 37L1 (Jul 18, 2010)

It's July, so anything is possible!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 18, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Dawgs undefeated with a freshman qb in the SEC?
> 
> Whatever you're drinking, slow down.
> 
> Don't count my Jackets out, I think they are gonna surprise some folks. *We'll have a better defense for y'all this year*.



As will we 

And I said best-case scenario Jody. Don't tell me your best case scenario doesn't have GT at 12-0. Any fan will say that about their team. I think we do realistically have a shot at it, but it's a very long shot at that. Nobody thought Bama would run the table two years ago to get to the SEC champ game, did they?


----------



## chadair (Jul 18, 2010)

Adam, u must b smokin that "fat tire"


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 18, 2010)

Stacy, I will be surprised if any team in the East runs the table. Your Gators included. The West could be a better battle this year as well. Bama will be tough to beat again and they are an early favorite to win the conference again this year. But the Barn is coming on and you can't count LSU out. Not yet at least


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2010)

Adam I like you think if we can get to Jacksonville undefeated we can run the table! If we can establish the running game against USC wich I think we can we should win that nail bitter! If Granthams D can keep Mallet on his back that game could be the tee off game for Murray! If and only if! If we can get through those two games the only game im really worried about is Auburn. They will be looking for some payback. Their going to be a pretty good fb team this year! I think we win in Starkville as I think this team will be well focused week by week.



    UT as you said with Dooley there is going to be a beatdown, because it just ain right I think we win in Jax as well because Myer will forget that Willie Wonka aint running the D no mo!!!!! And the obvious Strong aint running his neither!!

   The GT game we WE RUN THIS STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


      The big if is if we can squeak out a win against USC and Arkie if not it could be an ugly year!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 18, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Adam I like you think if we can get to Jacksonville undefeated we can run the table! If we can establish the running game against USC wich I think we can we should win that nail bitter! If Granthams D can keep Mallet on his back that game could be the tee off game for Murray! If and only if! If we can get through those two games the only game im really worried about is Auburn. They will be looking for some payback. Their going to be a pretty good fb team this year! I think we win in Starkville as I think this team will be well focused week by week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is that uGA ALWAYS drops at least one or two that they are "supposed" to win.  If they can ever cure that bad habit they'll be on their way.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 19, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> 09/11/10	at South Carolina * 	        Columbia, S.C.
> 
> Test #1. Spurrier. While he has loads less talent in Columbia, the OBC still knows how to play the Dawgs tough. Historically this is a low-scoring, defensive battle and as long as Ellis Johnson is running that D, they will be ready to play. This game kicks off at noon and will be a scorcher. This will be a true test of conditioning for both teams. I'm thinking Grantham's boys will be ready to tee off in the 3-4 and put some serious pressure on Garcia. Let our running game chew the clock up and take the wind out of the SC defense. Murray will have some rookie mistakes, but will do a superb job of handing the ball to Ealey and King, leading UGA over SC again in a low-scoring, close game.
> 
> ...


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm about 100% certain he meant that as a comparison to when the OCB was in Gainesville, which is most definitely the case.

Also, just because you have the most returning starters doesn't mean that either USC or Arky has the most talented team.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 19, 2010)

The biggest tests will come at USC and Auburn... if we get through those we have a chance at running the table.  UF without Tebow is well UF with out Tebow,  I may be wrong on that but I wore a UF avatar last year.. it won't hurt that bad. Especially the one that I have...


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 19, 2010)

UF without Tebow still kicks the Dawgs right in their silver britches.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> UF without Tebow still kicks the Dawgs right in their silver britches.



Ok but no eye gouging this time....


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 19, 2010)

The real tests for the Gators will be on the road at Alabama and FSU. The next 2 best teams we face will be SC and LSU at home. The remaining games should be pushovers. 

Somewhere between 9-3 and 12-0, and another SEC East title. My guess is 11-1


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok but no eye gouging this time....



naw, he's gone now.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> naw, he's gone now.



I'm bettin he traindeded somebody...


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 19, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> UF without Tebow still kicks the Dawgs right in their silver britches.



Not so fast my friend.   If last year's offense was any indication, I think your Gators might be in for a little surprise without Mr. T.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> BlackSmoke said:
> 
> 
> > 09/11/10	at South Carolina * 	        Columbia, S.C.
> ...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> The problem is that uGA ALWAYS drops at least one or two that they are "supposed" to win.  If they can ever cure that bad habit they'll be on their way.



I agree. That's why I think if we can get to J-ville undefeated, we have a chance. Something tells me either the SC or ARK game could go bad, but I'm not sure we will be the favorite in either of those games. As for games we are "supposed" to win this year, I'd say UK or GT could be the spoiler. However I am optimistic that this year we won't lose the games we aren't supposed to. Something about Grantham's intensity makes me believe no opponents will be taken lightly on defense. I see this team going for broke this year.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree smoke... I think we lay it all out there.. what's the worst that could happen?   Lil joey will jump on this!


----------



## RollTideRoll (Jul 19, 2010)

Can’t wait to see what Bama does this year!!  We’ll definitely have a target on our backs, but that’s okay!! Our offense should be awesome...just hope McElroy doesn’t slump through the middle of the season like last year (a couple of games had me sweatin).  We lost a lot at defense, but Marcell Dareus and Dont’a Hightower should hold us together just fine, and most of our D has gotten some pretty good playing time in anyway!! That said, if we can stay healthy (please Lord, let us stay healthy) I think we’ve got a great shot at running the table again  Of course, I’m a little biased!! ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## bass4fun (Jul 19, 2010)

How many Fat Tires have you consumed?  

That best case scenario sounds like more than just optimistic.  O.K. realistically for UGA

South Carolina & Arkansas is going to be very tough games.  Split that series w/ 1 win 1 loss.  

Florida is still Florida.  They are loaded w/ bear and Brantley may not be the vocal leader Tebow was but he has the tools for the trade.  I still say UF in this game.  One victory in the last 10 years isn't a fluke.  It's called ownership. 

Auburn is a very dangerous game for GA this year.  Especially if they are at full strength.  They have recruited well in skill positions the past two years and Cam Newton will have a lot of experience running that offense at this game.

TN will not be a push over.  This game is historically a battle and that won't change.  TN has won 3 of the last 5 & 2 of the last 3 in Athens.  Road games don't show too much of an advantage in this series.  TN still has plenty of talent, & they will have already wet their feet by this game.  

Tech's defense should be much improved and their offense will look even better.  PJ's now getting his recruits in position and they have a great d coordinator.  I wouldn't over look this game.  They manage the clock well.  If Nesbit completes over 50% of his passes...they will be dangerous.  

GA potentially has 6 land mines...not including MS.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I agree smoke... I think we lay it all out there.. what's the worst that could happen?   Lil joey will jump on this!



What's the worst that could happen or what is going to happen ?  The best to happen is an 8 win season !  I'm betting on a return to the asthma bowl !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty good read Adam.  I must say that I have less of an idea about what to expect going into this season than I have had in a long, long, time.

I know that what you laid out is a best case scenario and none of us expect to go undefeated, but if it's gonna happen, it might as well happen this year.  LOL.

Clearly that first one is simply a tune up with the real tests coming in the form of the game chickens and Ark.  I see the possible pitfalls of both of those games.  Spurrier finally has an expereienced qb that can hurt you.  A nd like you said Ellis Johnson will always have that D playing better than they probably have a right to play.  That coupled with the fact that we always play them early in the season before they've really lost anybody to injury and they still have a lot to play for, makes this game a nighmare every time.

We are also playing them in Columbia.  I absolutely hate the fact that we are playing at twelve noon in the heat of the day but I think if there is an advantage to be had there, it goes to us.  SC always puts good athletes on the field when it comes to their starters.  Where they fall back is their depth.  They just aren't able to recruit well enough to have any type of quality depth.  That's not a slam, just an observation.  With the mid day heat that early in the year, the boys will be worn out.  The fact that we have better depth than they do AT MOST POSITIONS has to work to our advantage.  Also, the having the game at twelve takes the crowd out of it to a great extent.  Columbia at night is pretty hostile.  It won't be the same at noon.  Garcia is a talented kid but he's also a head case.

Grantham is gonna throw some stuff at him that will cross his eyes.  We confuse like I think we will and he gets hit in the mouth early and often by guys like Justin Houston and Cornelius Washington, he is gonna start screwing up.  I think that will make up for the mistakes that Aaron Murray will almost definitely make at this early stage of the season.

Ark is a dangerous game but I'm not as worried as some seem to be.  here's how I got there.  Yes Ryan Mallet is an NFL calliber talent.  Yes Petrino is a very good offensive coach.  But their defense was absolutely horrendous last year and I don't think it will be appreciabally better this season.  Now a track meet would still work to the hogs' advantage as we would be asking Aaron Murray to win it for us.  But there are three reasons that I'm not all that worried about this game.  King, Ealy, and Mallet's lead footedness.  

We will be able to keep mallet off the field for long stretches with the running game.  His arm doesn't really help them if he is on the sideline.  Also, while he is a very good passer, he has the pocket movement and ability to run of Trinton Sturdivant.  Again, Grantham will get after him.  He is going to see blitzes and stunts more than he can possibly imagine and he's going to get hit a lot because he's just not going to get away from guys like Washington. 

These are the rreasons that I don't think we will lose those games.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2010)

bass4fun said:


> How many Fat Tires have you consumed?
> 
> That best case scenario sounds like more than just optimistic.  O.K. realistically for UGA
> 
> ...



That sounds like optimism too.  Just optimism of another stripe.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 19, 2010)

Funny... the thread was to be about "your" team and everybody seem to be commenting on the Dawgs.. we must be everybodies team now!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 19, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> What's the worst that could happen or what is going to happen ?  The best to happen is an 8 win season !  I'm betting on a return to the asthma bowl !!!



I get to pick your avy for you this year sissy britches!


----------



## bass4fun (Jul 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That sounds like optimism too.  Just optimism of another stripe.



I was trying to be an equal opportunity offender 

Actually I don't have a dog in the fight in most of those scenario's.  

I think UGA will have an 8-4 record.  That is a respectable record and trying to be realistic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Funny... the thread was to be about "your" team and everybody seem to be commenting on the Dawgs.. we must be everybodies team now!



What else is new?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2010)

bass4fun said:


> I was trying to be an equal opportunity offender
> 
> Actually I don't have a dog in the fight in most of those scenario's.
> 
> I think UGA will have an 8-4 record.  That is a respectable record and trying to be realistic.



I hear ya.  8-4 could happen.  I'm not saying that it couldn't or won't.  But I don't think it will be quite that bad.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I get to pick your avy for you this year sissy britches!



We're getting the mods involved this time around.  Avatar changes will be inforced by the moderators for anybody who wants to welch or use an avatar that they are, shall we say, more comfortable with.  That goes for everybody, I'm not just picking on Joe.  There have been some Dawgs that were a bit slow about changing their avatar in bets.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> We're getting the mods involved this time around.  Avatar changes will be inforced by the moderators for anybody who wants to welch or use an avatar that they are, shall we say, more comfortable with.  That goes for everybody, I'm not just picking on Joe.  There have been some Dawgs that were a bit slow about changing their avatar in bets.



Yep I remember it well... I sent several pm's to those slow to change.  We have a good group of guys here... man I can't wait till September!!!!


----------



## chadair (Jul 19, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Not so fast my friend.   If last year's offense was any indication, I think your Gators might be in for a little surprise without Mr. T.


Brantley was 3 for 4 with a touchdown against UGA. I'll take 75% completion rate anyday and rushed one time for 6 yds!! and I believe he used a few timeouts too


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 19, 2010)

south carolina and kentucky games could be a loss. of course we'll lose to florida....they could show up with a kids team and still beat us just because we are so mental about that game. tennessee will be close too.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

bass4fun said:


> How many Fat Tires have you consumed?
> 
> Had about 8 last night. They were all mighty tasty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> south carolina and kentucky games could be a loss. of course we'll lose to florida....they could show up with a kids team and still beat us just because we are so mental about that game. tennessee will be close too.



The mental block that we have against the lizzards is definitely real.  It's gonna take something dramatic to get us over it.  That's why, when the UF fans still boo hoo about the end zone dance in '07 and say that CMR oredered the entire team to rush the field dspite what he says now, I say..."Yeah, so what?"  They can call it a gimick all they want, I understand what he was trying to do and I'm glad he did it.

It took something pretty drastic for the Barners to get over their fear of Bear Bryant and Bama.  I've heard my daddy tell this story so many times that when it starts now I just think, "here we go again."

But it is a good example of what it's gonna take.  After spending years as Bama's door mat, Auburn hired  a former Dawg named Pat Dye.  When Dye and The Bear met up before the game, The Bear made a comment about what his boys were gonna do to the Tigers that day.  Dye told him that it was all about to change that Saturday.  Bryant looked at the young upstart and asked if he was trying to scare him.  Dye told him , "Nah coach.  I just want you to know that we're coming after your behind."  He didn't say behind but you get the idea.  Dye was as good as his word.

CMR needs something like that, and if he doesn't want to do it, I think Todd Grantham would be happy to be that guy.  One thing is for sure, mental barriers are proven to be just that once they are broken.  Our boys have been taught to fear Florida.  They can be taught to put the fear into Florida too.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> The mental block that we have against the lizzards is definitely real.  It's gonna take something dramatic to get us over it.  That's why, when the UF fans still boo hoo about the end zone dance in '07 and say that CMR oredered the entire team to rush the field dspite what he says now, I say..."Yeah, so what?"  They can call it a gimick all they want, I understand what he was trying to do and I'm glad he did it.
> 
> It took something pretty drastic for the Barners to get over their fear of Bear Bryant and Bama.  I've heard my daddy tell this story so many times that when it starts now I just think, "here we go again."
> 
> ...



very true....i dont know what it is but it's there no doubt. CMR is so laid back for a head coach....not ballsy enough....always playing for the field goal. he's got to start going for broke and pullin some Les Miles stunts. He's a great guy and I had to the honor of talking to him while in school at uga but he's a better coordinator than head coach. i predict us to go around 8-4 or so. as long as we beat the brainiacs from atl i really dont care. i'd love to beat florida even though they'll complain and say it's only cuz tebow left.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> very true....i dont know what it is but it's there no doubt. CMR is so laid back for a head coach....not ballsy enough....always playing for the field goal. he's got to start going for broke and pullin some Les Miles stunts. He's a great guy and I had to the honor of talking to him while in school at uga but he's a better coordinator than head coach. i predict us to go around 8-4 or so. as long as we beat the brainiacs from atl i really dont care. i'd love to beat florida even though they'll complain and say it's only cuz tebow left.



You are right that CMR is too content to "just win."  I mean when that's all you can get, absolutely be happy with it.  But We have a bad habit of letting gimme games end being a lot closer than they should be because of that.  Heck, Arrow3 even said that CMR admitted that to him that winning by one point is good enough for him.  That is one of his faults.

I don't want CMR to do anything that El Sombrero would do so I have to dissagree with you there.

You know, it never ceases to amaze me how many UGA fans feel the way that you do about beating Florida.  They don't care that we get embarrassed by them as long as we beat Tech.  I'll never understand that.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You are right that CMR is too content to "just win."  I mean when that's all you can get, absolutely be happy with it.  But We have a bad habit of letting gimme games end being a lot closer than they should be because of that.  Heck, Arrow3 even said that CMR admitted that to him that winning by one point is good enough for him.  That is one of his faults.
> 
> I don't want CMR to do anything that El Sombrero would do so I have to dissagree with you there.
> 
> You know, it never ceases to amaze me how many UGA fans feel the way that you do about beating Florida.  They don't care that we get embarrassed by them as long as we beat Tech.  I'll never understand that.



i hate getting embarrassed by fla just like you do! i've just watched so many games against fla and get our hopes up every year only to see our guys revert back to that mental block and lose....the coaches have it just as bad. CMR used to drill fla when he was a semiole....he would run the score up on everyone as OC. then he gets the head coaching job and plays to win by one point?? i dont get that at all. this isn't the ACC i know but he's got to push the offense more and keep our D off the field so much. There is just something about to losing to tech...i cant explain it...makes me sick to my stomach....and to know they bought their players rings after they beat us a coupls years ago makes it worse....who buys rings with their bowl money for beating you in-state rivalry!?!?!?!  i want to beat fla just a bad i just dont want to lose to tech way worse.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you Dawgs are finished now, i'll go ahead with my totally useless thoughts on the Tide:
9/4 SAN JOSE STATE
really don't know much about them but think we shouldn't have too much trouble if we get past opening game jitters. Might be closer than comfortable in the 1st half, but think we come on strong in the second.
Bama 42 SJS- 17
9/11 PENN STATE
This is one i really hope to attend. The personal history of this rivalry in the 80's was something to behold. Joe Pa and co. will be ready for a fight but the homer in me says we win a close one.
Bama 27 PSU 24

9/18 at Duke
AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! We annihilate Duke just for making us play them in a 36,000 seat stadium.
Bama 45- Duke -7 (okay so negative 7 may be extreme. How about 3?)
9/25 at Arkansas
The start of "Amen Corner" for the Tide and the first real worry for me. We have a very young but talented secondary. I look for Mallett to keep them busy if we can't get an effective pass rush. We gotta just keep the Tide offense on the field and absolutely control time of possession.
Bama 38 Ark. 35
10/2 FLORIDA
Florida is another one that makes me real nervous. They'll want payback but can we keep them in check? Emotions will be high in this one.
Bama 27 UF 24
10/9 at South Carolina
We play well on the road and should win. I really don't know much about USC but sure enjoyed watching Ingram's record breaking performance against them in person this year. I'll be watching the USC/UGA game to get an idea of whether they are for real this year.
Bama 31 USC 21
10/16 OLE MISS
Ah yes, Ole Miss. One of those teams that we should beat handily but won't. They always play us tough and this year won't be any different.
Bama 30 Ole Miss 23
10/23 at Tennessee
I hate Tennessee with every fiber of my being. Beat them by one and i'm a happy man. By this game, the team will be dragging and looking forward to the break before LSU.
We catch them in a down year but we'll be tired.
Bama 20 UT 10
(I'll call that the end of Amen Corner but our troubles aren't over)
11/6 at LSU 
This is another one of those games that i expect a real fight. I think Les Miles job rests on the outcome of this game assuming they are still undefeated at this point. LSU at home with all the hype. I expect an absolute slugfest
Bama 23 LSU 20
11/13 MISSISSIPPI STATE
MSU at Bryant Denny. Gotta love it! I think MSU doesn't get shutout this year, but i think the Tide has their way in the second half.
Bama 45 MSU 17
11/20 GEORGIA STATE
kill, kill, kill......
Bama 56 GSU 7
11/26 AUBURN
insert nailbiting smiley here. It's the Iron Bowl where nothing ever happens like its supposed to. Throw out records, streaks, who's favored, etc. 
Bama 24 Auburn 23
 Okay, thats my thoughts on the year. Undefeated regular season again? Probably not, but its July and i'm optimistic.
We have a better offense this year than last year, but a weaker defense( especially the secondary) that will give up some points. A new kicker that may be the best ever given the hype( Cade Foster) that will need to bail us out of a jam at least a couple of games, and Saban planning the game plan. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If you Dawgs are finished now, i'll go ahead with my totally useless thoughts on the Tide:
> 9/4 SAN JOSE STATE
> really don't know much about them but think we shouldn't have too much trouble if we get past opening game jitters. Might be closer than comfortable in the 1st half, but think we come on strong in the second.
> Bama 42 SJS- 17
> ...


I hope it's that close.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> I hope it's that close.


 I don't.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

Good analysis Robert. The Tide definitely have a tough middle of the schedule this year.  And ending with AU in the Iron Bowl could be a heck of a game. I'm interested to see how Bama's run game is this year. Ingram is a returning Heisman winner, but you have to get Richardson the ball. A lot. The kid has a gift. McElroy should lead the team well this year. He's gained a ton of experience and should have ice water in his veins from here on out. 

If you can get through that middle part of the schedule healthy, you could be on your way to another SEC title. Watch out for Penn St though. I think it will be a great game.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 19, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> irishleprechaun said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly Lep, I was referring to when SoS was in Gainesville, like David said. Surely you don't disagree with that.
> ...


----------



## ACguy (Jul 19, 2010)

Miami (OH)
Easy win for Florida. Good game for the new staters to get some experience before the SEC season.
UF 41- Miami OH 13
USF
This could be a close game but I see UF winning big again. It's a little better test before the UT game.
UF 31- USF 17
at UT
I think this game will be closer then most people think. A new OL and QB could be UT from making this a good game. 
UF 20 - UT 10
UK
This should be a closer game then it has been lately. UK has some play makers on offense that could make this game close.
UF 38 - UK 24
at Bama
This should ge a great game but I don't think UF can stop Bama's running game enough to win this game so early in the season.
UF 24 - Bama 31
LSU
Brantley better be ready for this game because LSU has a great secondary. I think UF will win this game with their running game and defense.
UF 20 - LSU 13
MSU
UF should win this game bug but Mullen is a great coach and could keep it close. I look for UF to win this game with a better offense.
UF 31 - MSU 17
UGA
I like UF's chances against a  freshmen QB and a new defense . I think UF will have a good team this year and they have not lost to UGA in a long time when they had a good team.
UF 31- UGA 20
at Vandy
Vandy could have a decent running game but it will not be enough to beat UF. UF rolls and gets ready for the big game against USC the next week.
UF 48- Vandy 17
USCe
This is a game that scares me. Hopefully USC will have late season struggles again .  I like UF in a close game .
UF 24 - USCe 20
at FSU
I look for UF's young team to struggl on the road again . FSU could be the ACC champions this year. 
UF 24 - FSU 27

I think UF will slip up and lose to someone besides Bama and I pick FSU because it was a road game. They could lose to MSU  or USCe instead of FSU. I expect UF to go 10-2and win the east.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 19, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> yep, I mis-understood and I won't disagree that spurrier had more talent over time but he started with little.  The class that was his #4 in the nation class are Juniors this year and he had top 20 classes book ending both sides, so this is why expectations are so high in columbia this year and next.  Perhaps he is about to turn the corner, a strong year this year and next could turn a whole lot of recruits, you know how impressionable these kids can be...whoever is winning in the moment is the hot program they want to jump on board with...



I agree. USCe has some really good players. Gilmore reminds me of Haden and Jeffrey is  stud. If Lattimore has a freshmen year like those 2 guys USCe could be very good this year. I agree with you about USCe beating UGA. USCe has a hard SEC schedule this year. Is the rumor true that the top prospect in the 2011 class is going to pick between USCe and Bama ?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 19, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I agree. USCe has some really good players. Gilmore reminds me of Haden and Jeffrey is  stud. If Lattimore has a freshmen year like those 2 guys USCe could be very good this year. I agree with you about USCe beating UGA. USCe has a hard SEC schedule this year. Is the rumor true that the top prospect in the 2011 class is going to pick between USCe and Bama ?



Yes, Jadeveon Clowney is saying Bama and USCe are his leaders.

Brandon Shell out of SC is also a highly touted guy that USCe and UGA are battling for.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 19, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I agree. USCe has some really good players. Gilmore reminds me of Haden and Jeffrey is  stud. If Lattimore has a freshmen year like those 2 guys USCe could be very good this year. I agree with you about USCe beating UGA. USCe has a hard SEC schedule this year. Is the rumor true that the top prospect in the 2011 class is going to pick between USCe and Bama ?



yep, javeadon clowney.  From Rock Hill SC, hope he doesn't do to us what John Fulton did.  Looks like Fulton is competing for a starter DB position on the tide as a true freshmen.  His final two were also SC and bama...For a small state a lot of talent comes out of SC high schools.  Wish we could keep more of them at home, Gilmore, Jeffery and Lattimore are a good start.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 19, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> The problem is that uGA ALWAYS drops at least one or two that they are "supposed" to win.  If they can ever cure that bad habit they'll be on their way.



x2



sandhillmike said:


> The real tests for the Gators will be on the road at Alabama and FSU. The next 2 best teams we face will be SC and LSU at home. _The remaining games should be pushovers. _
> Somewhere between 9-3 and 12-0, and another SEC East title. My guess is 11-1



To say _any_ game is a push over is dangerous to a team.  See Appalachian State v Michigan.




South GA Dawg said:


> The mental block that we have against the lizzards is definitely real.  It's gonna take something dramatic to get us over it.  That's why, when the UF fans still boo hoo about the end zone dance in '07 and say that CMR oredered the entire team to rush the field dspite what he says now, I say..."Yeah, so what?"  They can call it a gimick all they want, I understand what he was trying to do and I'm glad he did it.
> 
> It took something pretty drastic for the Barners to get over their fear of Bear Bryant and Bama.  I've heard my daddy tell this story so many times that when it starts now I just think, "here we go again."
> 
> ...



UF had the fear of UGA once before, and given the right timing, it will happen again.  Everything changes.  And you are right...UGA needs to give some good old fashioned whippings like FSU did once upon a time; ie: kick em while they are down.  IIRC CMR was the OC during some of those beatdowns too, but UGA has to get to that point first...right now they just need to concentrate on ULL and then USCe.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 20, 2010)

The competitor side of me can't understand how you ever go into a season thinking you will lose any game.  Instead of predicting the undefeated season for the gamecocks, I will detatch and take a more objective view of the schedule.

South Carolina Gamecocks
Sept. 2 Southern Miss 
W 28-14.  This could be a closer game because they have some weapons on offense.  A loss here and overall dismal season and spurrier will be gone.  I don't expect that however.

Sept. 11 Georgia
W 21-7, not the typical nail biter.  USC comes out of the gate early and gets a lead, young QB can't rely on the running game and struggles.

Sept. 18 Furman 
W 35-10, no explination required

Sept. 25 @ Auburn 
L 17-14, this is a tough to call contest.  could be a surprise win but I wouldn't bankroll a vegas bet on it.

Oct. 9 Alabama 
W 28-21, with a bye week after Auburn the WB will be rocking for a national televised game.  If we win at Auburn the week before then the game is huge but I think we still win. 

Oct. 16 @ Kentucky  
W 28-17, tough battle we have beaten KY 11 straight but it is never easy.

Oct. 23 @ Vanderbilt 
W 31-10, no repeat of 2006/2007 this year.

Oct. 30 Tennessee  
W 28-10, revenge for the Halloween implosion from last year at Neyland.  

Nov. 6 Arkansas  
W 17-14, Garcia v Mallet round II but defense will be the name of this game....

Nov. 13 @ Florida  
W 28-27, yes I said a win.  this is the best opportunity to repeat the 2005 win in the swamp

Nov. 20 Troy  
L 10-7, defense plays well but the offense is flat and overconfident.

Nov. 27 @ Clemson  
W 28-17, not as close as the score indicates.  Clemson loses too many experienced skill players to stay close this year.


Overall 10-2, 7-1 in the SEC and in the SECCG.

SECCG 
Bama 31, SC 17
our earlier win and the intensity of the national spotlight makes us fold like a cheap tent.

We get a new years day bowl but no BCS 

I hope I am wrong about troy and the SECCG...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 20, 2010)

Best bet for LSU:

Win 7 -8 games and lose another mid-level bowl game to another  team from a mid-level conference.

Michigan only wins 1 -2 games and fires Rodriquez.  

Michigan then comes after Miles, and being that Miles continues his downward spiral at LSU, the boys in Red Stick let him out of his contract.  Then LSU hires a REAL top-tier football coach for the 2011 season.

Of course, I'll be rooting for LSU to win every game, but am ready for the Miles experiment to end.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Best bet for LSU:
> 
> Win 7 -8 games and lose another mid-level bowl game to another  team from a mid-level conference.
> 
> ...




Who do you think yall will after Bradley?  Kyle Whittingham won't be at Utah but so long.  I would also imagine that Charlie Strong could be lured back to the SEC pretty easily if it meant being a head coach. Then there's Will Muschamp.  I don't imagine his arm would have to be twisted to come back to Baton Rouge as a head guy.  He would be expensive though.  Kirby Smart is an interesting idea.  So who do you think it would be?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Best bet for LSU:
> 
> Win 7 -8 games and lose another mid-level bowl game to another  team from a mid-level conference.
> 
> ...



I learned something today...Red Stick.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who do you think yall will after Bradley? Kyle Whittingham won't be at Utah but so long. I would also imagine that Charlie Strong could be lured back to the SEC pretty easily if it meant being a head coach. Then there's Will Muschamp. I don't imagine his arm would have to be twisted to come back to Baton Rouge as a head guy. He would be expensive though. Kirby Smart is an interesting idea. So who do you think it would be?


 
I wished they would have done it last year and grabbed Tubberville.  He had, what, 2 losing seasons at Auburn in 11 years?  Imagine what he could do at a real school with real talent!

I don't know who will be available after this season, but I think Muschamp, Strong, Smart would be an upgrade at the HC position from what we have now.  The last coach to move from Utah to the SEC has done ok, I guess.  Maybe that's the strategy to follow.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 20, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I learned something today...Red Stick.


 
Makes sense, now, doesn't it.

Want to know why the French named the area (later to become the city) Red Stick?


----------



## bass4fun (Jul 20, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Miami (OH)
> Easy win for Florida. Good game for the new staters to get some experience before the SEC season.
> UF 41- Miami OH 13
> USF
> ...



Best & most realistic prediction I've seen so far.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> Makes sense, now, doesn't it.
> 
> Want to know why the French named the area (later to become the city) Red Stick?



Waiting. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 20, 2010)

Georgia will be mediocre as always, and Florida will kick their tail, as always..............Bama wil certainly be tough, as will Auburn, judging by their spring game. Florida will be the obvious leader in the East, but the West will be the Wild Wild West, with Bama, Lsu, And Auburn, Ole miss and Arkansas Battling it out......... Can't wait for Florida to Get Back at Bama the way we did Ga after the infamous dancing in the endzone. what was that score? oh yea- 49-10


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, here is my predictions for my Tigers.

9/4	vs. Arkansas State  - Should not be much to see here.  It will be our first real look at Cam at the controls.  Working out the bugs


9/9	at Mississippi State	-  Tough game.  State is on the rebound and Dan Mullin will have them ready for us.  On the road at Starkville is never easy.  We will pull it out but it will be close again..  Win

9/18	vs. 24 Clemson	- Will Parker leaving and this being a home game we will win.  We have a great winning record against Clemson and I believe the offense will be too much for them.  Auburn wins..

9/25	vs. South Carolina  -  A tough game against a tough defense.  SC will be coming off the Georgia game and be fired up.  I predict a low scoring game and a push.  This could be a win or loss

10/2	vs. Louisiana-Monroe   -  No loss here

10/9	at Kentucky	- After letting Kentucky beat us at home last year, I see Chizik making a statement in this game.  Look for Auburn to run up the score.  I see a big win in Kentucky.  Win

10/16	vs. Arkansas	- for some reason, the pigs have our number.  They ran all over us last year and we seem to have a mental block agains them.  Id love to predict a win in this game but it could be a loss

10/23	vs. 17 LSU  - We will beat LSU this year.  We will beat LSU this year.  Just keep saying that to yourself with me.  We will beat LSU this year.  I want this win more than any other team this year.  Time to break the streak against the corndogs.. WIN

10/30	at 20 Mississippi  -  Will be a tough road game but we will pull it out.  We handle Ole Miss pretty well and this year will be no exception.  I see Auburn winning by 10

11/6	vs. Chattanooga - Who?

11/13	vs. Georgia - This game should be fun.  I watched Auburn give another one to Georgia last year from the stands and I hope things change this year.  I predict Georgia to be better than expected this year but we will break the streak.  I see us beating them at the end instead of them pulling it out against us at home.  Win for us and no more streak.

11/26	at 1 Alabama - We had our chance last year to beat them and the lack of depth killed us.  We will have more depth this year but they have more talent in most positions.  I see them coming in with one loss and us with maybe two so this game will probably be for the West title.  It will be tough for us to pull this game out on the road but I have hopes.  I will call it a loss for now.  The biggest difference may be the QB position.  Mac has more experience and that may be the difference..


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Georgia will be mediocre as always, and Florida will kick their tail, as always..............Bama wil certainly be tough, as will Auburn, judging by their spring game. Florida will be the obvious leader in the East, but the West will be the Wild Wild West, with Bama, Lsu, And Auburn, Ole miss and Arkansas Battling it out......... Can't wait for Florida to Get Back at Bama the way we did Ga after the infamous dancing in the endzone. what was that score? oh yea- 49-10



I find your statement about UGA's "mediocrity" a bit ill-informed.  UGA's record over the last five years does not portray a picture of "mediocrity" in any way. I remember a 7-5 season inserted into several 9&10 win seasons for UF and that UF had, and that in no way portrayed a level of mediocrity for your team, so how does the insertion of a 8-5 season for UGA do the same? UGA has been pretty successful over the last five seasons/meetings within the conference. ie: 49-17 overall, and 10-5 vs primary rivals, and an SEC title; this includes being 3-1 in the last four meetings with Alabama.  I understand your reference to UF's obvious dominance over UGA overr the last many years ( with a couple of exceptions) but do not forget that UT once owned Alabama for many years, as well as UGA's once dominant approach to the UF game.....things always change.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I find your statement about UGA's "mediocrity" a bit ill-informed.  UGA's record over the last five years does not portray a picture of "mediocrity" in any way. I remember a 7-5 season inserted into several 9&10 win seasons for UF and that UF had, and that in no way portrayed a level of mediocrity for your team, so how does the insertion of a 8-5 season for UGA do the same? UGA has been pretty successful over the last five seasons/meetings within the conference. ie: 49-17 overall, and 10-5 vs primary rivals, and an SEC title; this includes being 3-1 in the last four meetings with Alabama.  I understand your reference to UF's obvious dominance over UGA overr the last many years ( with a couple of exceptions) but do not forget that UT once owned Alabama for many years, as well as UGA's once dominant approach to the UF game.....things always change.




They sure do.  But this is what makes me laugh and drives me nuts about some of the Florida people.  They seem to really and truly believe that that tried and true statement does not apply to them.  They will tell you real fast that they will always dominate UGA in football.  That's nonsense.  But I guess that will make it even better when it does happen.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 21, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Waiting. The suspense is killing me.


 
As the story goes:

When the French explorers were traveling the Mississippi River, then noticed a red stick on the river bank.  This red stick marked the boundary between the hunting lands of 2 different Indidan tribes.

Thus, the French settlers used the red stick as a landmark, eventually settled the area, and called it Red Stick.

More details:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baton_Rouge,_Louisiana


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> As the story goes:
> 
> When the French explorers were traveling the Mississippi River, then noticed a red stick on the river bank.  This red stick marked the boundary between the hunting lands of 2 different Indidan tribes.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup mon ami!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> But I guess that will make it even better when it does happen.



well, assuming you live that long.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought it was because there were so many ladies of the evening there that the men often had a red stick infection.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 21, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I thought it was because there were so many ladies of the evening there that the men often had a red stick infection.


 
Things often have 2 meanings.  I can't say that this one is not also true.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 21, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Merci beaucoup mon ami!


 

Pas de problème


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> well, assuming you live that long.



Oh I will.  I'm young.  You on the other hand...


----------



## Roberson (Jul 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> They sure do.  But this is what makes me laugh and drives me nuts about some of the Florida people.  They seem to really and truly believe that that tried and true statement does not apply to them.  They will tell you real fast that they will always dominate UGA in football.  That's nonsense.  But I guess that will make it even better when it does happen.



Things do always change, of course, but I'm talking about THIS season. And, in the SEC, you ARE mediocre if lose more than a couple games. 8-4 is mediocre. If Ga don't step up, they will be just like Vandy, Kentucky, South Carolina, Miss St, sorry if I offended the mentioned teams fans, but you have to be a powerhouse to make it in the SEC, like Florida, Lsu, Bama....... or fade into mediocrity


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 21, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Things do always change, of course, but I'm talking about THIS season. And, in the SEC, you ARE mediocre if lose more than a couple games. 8-4 is mediocre. If Ga don't step up, they will be just like Vandy, Kentucky, South Carolina, Miss St, sorry if I offended the mentioned teams fans, but you have to be a powerhouse to make it in the SEC, like Florida, Lsu, Bama....... or fade into mediocrity



What a tool.
2002  8-5
2003  8-5
2004 7-5, 4-4sec
2005 9-3, 5-3sec
2007 9-4, 5-3sec

3 out of 7 great years in your so recent history.  Yes, still better than carolina every year but you guys are not that far from "mediocrity" yourselves....

gotta say your 1979 record of 0-10-1 is rather amusing...


----------



## Roberson (Jul 21, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> What a tool.
> 2002  8-5
> 2003  8-5
> 2004 7-5, 4-4sec
> ...



Did U not read my post, man? I'm talking about THIS UPCOMING season, not 1979! The mighty Gators, not that far from mediocrity? how about 3 National Championships in 12 years? That's what i'm talkin' bout


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 21, 2010)

So make up your mind, is it THIS year or the last 12 years?

My point is in a 10 year span you claim you are a powerhouse by your very definition you were mediocre 70% of the time....

I can't wait for THIS year, it should be anyones to win in the east.  Spurrier wins the east the next 2 years and gator fans will be jumping off the dames point bridge in j'ville ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Roberson (Jul 21, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> So make up your mind, is it THIS year or the last 12 years?
> 
> My point is in a 10 year span you claim you are a powerhouse by your very definition you were mediocre 70% of the time....
> 
> I can't wait for THIS year, it should be anyones to win in the east.  Spurrier wins the east the next 2 years and gator fans will be jumping off the dames point bridge in j'ville ...


Yeah, the last 12 years, not since 79. that's 31 years, my man. Spurrier might win the "Mediocre coach of the year" award!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 21, 2010)

If there is a definition of football mediocrity it would be South Carolina. Please tell us about all your Conference and National Championships, I've got a spare 2 seconds to read about it.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 21, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> If there is a definition of football mediocrity it would be South Carolina. Please tell us about all your Conference and National Championships, I've got a spare 2 seconds to read about it.



 sandhillmike, you owe me a miller lite.......


----------



## Roberson (Jul 21, 2010)

The thing is, even if Fla is mediocre, we will still handle SC. Even Ga does!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> The thing is, even if Fla is mediocre, we will still handle SC. Even Ga does!



People like you are the reason that I hate Florida as much as I do.  The arrogance is almost too much to be believed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Things do always change, of course, but I'm talking about THIS season. And, in the SEC, you ARE mediocre if lose more than a couple games. 8-4 is mediocre. If Ga don't step up, they will be just like Vandy, Kentucky, South Carolina, Miss St, sorry if I offended the mentioned teams fans, but you have to be a powerhouse to make it in the SEC, like Florida, Lsu, Bama....... or fade into mediocrity



It's interesting that you name LSU as a "power house."  I'm just spit balling here but it would be interesting to compare the W/L records of the two schools from the last few years.  As for Bama, they are certainly that right now but it wasn't so long ago that they fit the definition of mediocrity very,very well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's interesting that you name LSU as a "power house."  I'm just spit balling here but it would be interesting to compare the W/L records of the two schools from the last few years.  As for Bama, they are certainly that right now but it wasn't so long ago that they fit the definition of mediocrity very,very well.



94-2007 was a very bad memory for the most part.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 94-2007 was a very bad memory for the most part.



I know exactly how you felt.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

hear anything about the progress of the 3-4 out of Athens?

oh, and by the way,...our miserable years are everyone elses average year

BAMA is back, Dawgs will come on along too,...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> hear anything about the progress of the 3-4 out of Athens?
> 
> oh, and by the way,...our miserable years are everyone elses average year
> 
> BAMA is back, Dawgs will come on along too,...



You are right Rip. CMR is in the same boat. A "bad" year for him is winning 9 games or less. That's a good problem to have in the SEC. 

As for the 3-4, we should know a lot more when camp starts on the 2nd. I'm excited. I think Grantham is going to end up being a great hire.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 22, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> What a tool.
> 2002  8-5
> 2003  8-5
> 2004 7-5, 4-4sec
> ...



You do know we fired the coach that had those 3 bad years ? Did you know we followed  up those 2 down years under Meyer with BCS champions ? How many football championships does Carolina have ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> hear anything about the progress of the 3-4 out of Athens?
> 
> oh, and by the way,...our miserable years are everyone elses average year
> 
> BAMA is back, Dawgs will come on along too,...



The players have been working on it  without coaches around.  They all seem real excited and seem to love the 3-4.  As you know, it's all gonna depend on the nose.  I think Deangelo Tyson can do it but I would be lying if I said that his size or lack of it didn't worry me.  Now if Kwame Geathers develops and Bean Anderson takes to the position, we are in very, very good shape.  They are both HUGE.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 22, 2010)

No team in the SEC will stay on top long.  Just look at the last 20 years.  It switches around.  There is too much talent, too many good coaches and no one team will ever stay on top...

Not Bama, Florida, LSU or anyone else.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> _*Bean*_ Anderson takes to the position, we are in very, very good shape.  They are both HUGE.



"Bean",...that's a great name for a nose tackle!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> No team in the SEC will stay on top long.  Just look at the last 20 years.  It switches around.  There is too much talent, too many good coaches and no one team will ever stay on top...
> 
> Not Bama, Florida, LSU or anyone else.




Since the SEC Championship game, how do the games shake out?
BAMA and UF almost double any other school's appearances,...and BAMA was on probation half of those 18 years,...so the real truth is, BAMA and UF dominate the top echelon,...the other schools stick their nose in once in a while....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 22, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> If there is a definition of football mediocrity it would be South Carolina. Please tell us about all your Conference and National Championships, I've got a spare 2 seconds to read about it.



ok, in 2 seconds...we have the MOST RECENT national championship and none of you can say that.

now go suck on your miller light.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> ok, in 2 seconds...we have the MOST RECENT national championship and none of you can say that.
> 
> now go suck on your miller light.



touche


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Since the SEC Championship game, how do the games shake out?
> BAMA and UF almost double any other school's appearances,...and BAMA was on probation half of those 18 years,...so the real truth is, BAMA and UF dominate the top echelon,...the other schools stick their nose in once in a while....



OK Homer,  Here are the last 20 years of Bama football.  Please describe to me how you stayed on top..  That was what this discussion was about.  

Starting with 1990

7-5
11-1
13-0
1-12
12-1
8-3
10-3
4-7
7-5
10-3
3-8
7-5
10-3
4-9
6-6
0-2
0-7
2-6
12-2
14-0


Nobody will stay on top long.  The amount of talent will balance things out year to year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

Derailment doesnot begin to describe this thread, so....

The W-L in the SEC since 01' :

#1) LSU 91-26
#2) UF   91-28 
#3) UGA 90-27

When three teams are seperated by a total of three losses, I don't think that constitutes mediocrity. The next closest teams to the top fourth in the SEC were ten games back, and I would not even consider putting either AU or UT into the category of _also ran_.

#4) Auburn 80-35
#5) Tennessee 76-39


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 22, 2010)

20 Years of SEC  Champions.  Florida has been the most dominate team by far but they are the only one





1990 Tennessee

1991 Florida

1992 Alabama

1993 Florida

1994 Florida

1995 Florida

1996 Florida

1997 Tennessee

1998 Tennessee

1999 Alabama

2000 Florida

2001 Louisiana St.

2002 Georgia

2003 Louisiana St.

2004 Auburn (AL)

2005 Georgia

2006 Florida

2007 Louisiana St.

2008 Florida

2009 Alabama


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 22, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> ok, in 2 seconds...we have the MOST RECENT national championship and none of you can say that.
> 
> now go suck on your miller light.



well, this discussion WAS about football, but that's OK, I can understand your reluctance to discuss those.

And actually I'm sucking some Blue Moon wheat ale.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> 20 Years of SEC  Champions.  Florida has been the most dominate team by far but they are the only one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know spots, my waterlogged friend, it is difficult fo ryou to follow along,...I posted "since the SEC Championship game" i.e. 1992, or 18 years....tell me the #of appearances???
UF and BAMA dominate, and BAMA was on probation over half that time, and still managed to show up twice as often as your beloved Barners


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> I know spots, my waterlogged friend, it is difficult fo ryou to follow along,...I posted "since the SEC Championship game" i.e. 1992, or 18 years....tell me the #of appearances???
> UF and BAMA dominate, and BAMA was on probation over half that time, and still managed to show up twice as often as your beloved Barners



I know your probably not to bright and have a hard time keeping up or staying  on track but try and follow along.  This thread was not about Bama or Florida or Auburn or Ohio State.  My comments were never about Auburn being better than anyone or any other team.  

I know its hard for you to put your flag down for a second and try to keep up but do us all a favor and be a good little boy.  If you cant keep up, just sit back and watch the other big boys post.  

Florida is the only team in the past 20 years who can claim any type of domination in the SEC.  And they have taken their lumps.  All teams will withe the amount of talent and good coaching that is here now.

One day you will learn that not every single post on this site is about who is best or about thumping your little chest.  Its sometimes about basic football.  

Try and keep or task now or don't bother us with your posts..


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 22, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> well, this discussion WAS about football, but that's OK, I can understand your reluctance to discuss those.
> 
> And actually I'm sucking some Blue Moon wheat ale.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

spots you killin me man
"big boys" on this forum???

You sir are easier to hook than a bucket mouth bass with fat red worm.

You accuse me of being a homer, your hatred for anything BAMA "Spots" your eyes.

I believe this thread was specifically about fans talking about "their" teams,...at least that is what the title states.
You made the statement that "...nobody stays on top..."
I simply pointed out that as a fact, there are two dominant teams in the SEC Championship game, UF leads by far, then BAMA by far,...every other team has poked its nose in once in a while
That my learned fisherman, is a fact, it is also a 
and meant as such,...get over your self and enjoy this lil forum

p.s. ...and if my post bother you, all the better


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 22, 2010)

Football season must be getting close....


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

can't get here fast enough,...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> ok, in 2 seconds...we have the MOST RECENT national championship and none of you can say that.
> 
> now go suck on your miller light.



This is a football thread and Georgia Tech has more SEC Championships than your Gamecocks.

When will SC schools (both of you) quit pretending you're relevant?

As for the former SEC Champion and current ACC Champion Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets, I'm looking at an offense that I think will be about status quo for us.  If we get a few more defensive stops we'll be in good shape.  We lost what talent we did have on the D side of the ball in the draft last year, but we added a bunch of talent on the sidelines.

We can win all 12 games on our schedule.  That is a fact.  I don't know that we will, though.  Toughest games, imo, @ VT, @ UGA, @UNC, Miami,  and @ Clemson.  At least 4 of those teams are ranked.  Luckily, we rotated FSU off of the schedule and added Boston College.  We have an early BCS road test at Kansas, but I don't expect a lot from them in the first year under Turner Gill and will be shocked and severely disappointed if we come home from Lawrence with a loss.  Otherwise, the timing of the UNC game is a tad scary, but they have about as much offense as we have defense.  We manhandled them last year and controlled possession for about 42 minutes if I remember correctly.  We need to do that again.  VT in Blacksburg is always difficult and they'll be very good on offense.  They did lose a lot on the defensive side of the ball, but they usually restock pretty well.  This is the most likely loss on the schedule.  I don't know what to expect out of UGA yet...  If they run it well and stay healthy on the OL they could be very good.  Kinda in the same boat as us on D, but they have the better athletes.  3-4 can be tough against the Spread Option with good line play.

My main hopes are that:

1) Stephen Hill steps up at WR.  That means block ferociously and catch a few balls.
2) A-backs step up as Anthony Allen moves over to b-back.  Roddy needs to be healthy and watch out for Orwin Smith.  These guys need to get involved in the passing game, too.
3) Defense plays fast and aggressively.  I think Groh will have them in the right spots a lot of the time.  We are less talented than we've been in awhile, but the unit could come together.  We don't need to be the Steel Curtain Defense.  The Hogwire Fence defense should be enough with our offense.
4) The OL needs to step up and really play well.  This is most of those guys 3rd season in the spread option.  We've lost some offensive star power but we need to show that pretty much anybody can line up at the B-back slot and get 1,000 yards behind our OL.
5) Nesbitt just needs to be himself.  Yes, we'd all love to throw it a little better, but we won 11 games last year without throwing it well.  Be tough, stay healthy, and make your reads and we'll be in good shape.

Worst case for us is 8-4.  Best case is 12-0 going into the ACCCG (probably against FSU.)  I'm expecting 10-2.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

Good post Jared. I think Stephen Hill is going to be a deciding factor this year for you guys on the Off side. Allen should replace Dwyer very well, but can Hill replace Bay-Bay? I personally don't think he is near the receiver as Bay-Bay, but if he can have a breakout year and be good enough to keep DBs honest is the question.

GT definitely lost a lot on defense. Be interesting to see what Groh can do with them.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Doc, I wish I had the optimism that you have when it comes to Tech's D. It would rival ANY motivational speaker out there nowadays. There are NO All -ACC players from Tech on the 3 deep list. You can't have a D that bad and be good PERIOD!!!!!


----------



## Roberson (Jul 22, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Since the SEC Championship game, how do the games shake out?
> BAMA and UF almost double any other school's appearances,...and BAMA was on probation half of those 18 years,...so the real truth is, BAMA and UF dominate the top echelon,...the other schools stick their nose in once in a while....



Who can argue with this man's excellent observation?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Doc, I wish I had the optimism that you have when it comes to Tech's D. It would rival ANY motivational speaker out there nowadays. There are NO All -ACC players from Tech on the 3 deep list. You can't have a D that bad and be good PERIOD!!!!!



are you talking about a "pre-season all-conference" list?  pre-season awards are for bulldogs.

I suspect there will be one or two all-conference players from this team by the end of the year.  maybe not first team but possibly.  we actually have a very deep and talented secondary, with a lot of returning players and some very talented freshmen.  this is good, we're gonna need it.  I wouldnt be surprised if Mario Butler, Jerrard Tarrant, and Cooper Taylor are considered for conference honors.  our LB's are going to be a little scary, but we've got some pretty good experience there.  i really like steven sylvester, brad jefferson played pretty well for a couple years now, and anthony egbuniwe made a lot of great playes at DE last year opposite derrick morgan.  he will now be playing olb.  DL is a toss up.  I have no idea what we're going to get.  we have some RS's who will play this year that should be pretty good.  they were highly touted recruits.  otherwise, I'm not so sure.  At the ends, I like Izaan Cross's frame and think with some PT he can be pretty good.  Jason peters played well last year.  NT is a scary position for us, and that's a big one in the 3-4.  Anderson is too small.  JC Lanier is a monster but is really struggling with technique and strength.

Plus, we were 58th in scoring defense last year and we won 11 games.  We don't need a lights out defense.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 22, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> People like you are the reason that I hate Florida as much as I do.  The arrogance is almost too much to be believed.



Now SGD, be nice.......


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Good post Jared. I think Stephen Hill is going to be a deciding factor this year for you guys on the Off side. Allen should replace Dwyer very well, but can Hill replace Bay-Bay? I personally don't think he is near the receiver as Bay-Bay, but if he can have a breakout year and be good enough to keep DBs honest is the question.
> 
> GT definitely lost a lot on defense. Be interesting to see what Groh can do with them.



yeah, I think hill can step up.  he has very good hands and a lot of speed.  he is actually taller than bay bay, but not quite as physical.  

its not that we lost a lot on defense... we didnt have much to begin with


----------



## Roberson (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> touche



Let's keep it football, boys. Everybody knows in the South, that's all that matters.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 22, 2010)

to all you jackets,...I hope you guys put out a good team.
The games that I saw, and I didn't see many,...conditioning seemed to be an issue.
Your offense looked very good, but against a good, disciplined defense, I'm not sure how productive you'll be.
Again, not knocking your team, I pull for 'em too.
You've got a great coaching staff, and I would definitely be optimist ic,...but I just don't know...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah, I think hill can step up.  he has very good hands and a lot of speed.  he is actually taller than bay bay, but not quite as physical.
> 
> its not that we lost a lot on defense... we didnt have much to begin with




Well....true  But you did lose your best players on that side of the ball. That hurts.

Very similar to what we are facing this year. We lost a lot of bodies off the D. The 3 DL we lost is what concerns me the most. We have some young guys that got playing time and have solid potential, but it's unknown yet whether or not they are "every down" kind of guys. 

Rennie will be hard to replace, just due to his sheer determination to get to the ball. However, I think our LB corps in this 3-4 will be solid this year. 

Replacing what we lost in the secondary won't be hard. Prince Miller had his moments, but Boykin is a great replacement at CB. Reshad Jones also had his moments. Some good, a lot bad. But he did have some great games at times. But with the talent we have in the wings at FS, I'm not worried about it for a couple of years. 

Bryan Evans is gone too. Hallelujah! Between Rambo, Williams, Commings, Ogletree, and Hamilton, our safety positions have unbelievable potential.


Who do you guys have that are most likely the ones to replace D Morgan and Burnette? Morgan will be hard to replace IMO. That kid could play ball when he wanted to. Is he the biggest loss you guys suffered this year in your opinion?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 22, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> well, this discussion WAS about football, but that's OK, I can understand your reluctance to discuss those.
> 
> And actually I'm sucking some Blue Moon wheat ale.



Try a Sweetwater Blue, or even better a good Erdinger Light or Erdinger Dunkel.  Erdinger might be the best German beer available in the States. Das ist sehr gut!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 22, 2010)

I feel ALOT better about our preseason all SEC players now that we actually have a coach that I and many like me will get the most out of them.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 22, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Derailment doesnot begin to describe this thread, so....
> 
> The W-L in the SEC since 01' :
> 
> ...



UGA was not mediocre but they were not in the same class as UF and LSU.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well....true  But you did lose your best players on that side of the ball. That hurts.
> 
> Very similar to what we are facing this year. We lost a lot of bodies off the D. The 3 DL we lost is what concerns me the most. We have some young guys that got playing time and have solid potential, but it's unknown yet whether or not they are "every down" kind of guys.
> 
> ...



I feel better about the secondary than I have in a long time for a lot of reasons.  Boykin is one of the best corners that we've had in a while.  Prince was fast but he was just too short and seemed to get lost a lot.  Boykin isn't tall either but like you've said beofre, he can jump high enough to make up for it.  I think you would have to got back to Paul Oliver to really find a good UGA corner.  I always thought Asher Allen was just ok and got more hype than he deserved.

I'm real excited about Branden Smith.  I think he's gonna do some good things for us this year and I will be surprised if he doesn't pass Cuff on the depth chart before very long.  I'm hoping that Cuff does have a good senior year though.  I wathced him play in highschool and he is talented.

I'm more excited about the safeties than I've been since Davis and Blue.  I know that might sound a bit premature.  But Rambo is the real thing.  It drove me nuts that Martinez just refused to give him much playing time for the better part of last year. Evans was just bad beyond belief and I think our secondary got much better just by virtue of him being gone.  Rashad was good when he wanted to be.  I think he had a bad habbit of losing focus.  Rambo and Nick Williams ought to be a pretty mean combo at safety and I'm hoping that Jakar Hamilton is what we've heard he is.  Comings is a specimen.  I hope he contributes.


But the biggest reasons I'm excited about the secondary is Scott Lakatos and the abscence of Willie Martinez.  If Lakatos can get the production that he got out of those boys at UCONN, I can't wait to see what he can get out of our boys.  I still can't believe some of the stuff that Boykin and Cuff are saying about Martinez preaching to them about playing the man rather than the ball.  Wow.  Man I can't wait for football.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 22, 2010)

My best guess at the Dawgs this season...

The offense will be fine. Every starter is back minus Joe Cox and Mike Moore and both are very replaceable. Lots of overblown questions about Murray at QB after he flunked the exam in the spring game but let's not forget that every one of your teams (minus GT) probably offered him and he's looked good in every scrimmage other than this years spring game. UGA has a top 5 OL in the country, I'd argue the second best backfield in the conference, a stable of stud TE's, and the best WR in the country. The only real questions are will Murray play like a veteran early and who will compliment AJ. Overall, the offense is better than last years.
Defense? Hard to say. I think the coaching will be light years beyond what it has been. It wouldn't surprise me in the least in justin Houston led the SEC in sacks but like SGD said, how will the nose position play out? The secondary looks improved on paper but who really knows until they hit the field? I'm going to be optimistic and say that the D will be better even with the new scheme being installed. 

Special teams? Butler, Walsh, and Boykin are the best in the conference at their positions and hopefully a fresh outlook on kickoffs will improve the dreadful directional kickoffs of recent years. Again, on par or better than last year...

All that said:

LL @ UGA - Not close. A nice warm up for the Dawgs. Hope we don't lose any all conference players for the season like we have the last three season openers. Dawgs by 31...

UGA @ SC - Minus last year, this one is usually a 13-16 type game and I'd expect much of the same. I think Grantham brings the heat just enough to make the never level headed Garcia make some drive killing mistakes and he gets kicked off of the team after the loss for keying the team bus... Dawgs by 3.

Ark at UGA - Not quite the shootout last years game was but a high scorer still. In the end, it comes down to the QB who makes less mistakes. Hogs by 7.

UGA @ MSU - Normally I'd expect this to be a real boring game to watch with the score pretty low but I think UGA bounces back after the Arky loss pretty strong and wins something like 38-17... 

UGA @ Colorado - The thin air pays a toll but UGA outmans Colorado in the end. Dawgs by 13.

UT@UGA - UT just doesn't have the firepower to stay in this one and the UT faithful start to wonder if Dooley is a better lawyer than a coach. Dawgs by 17.

Vandy @ UGA - Bobby Johnson was a much better coach than we'll ever really know. Dawgs by 24.

UGA @ UK - No way UK beats UGA two years in a row. Dawgs by 14

UGA/UF - I'd love to say the Dawgs take this one. The loss of Charlie Strong will end up being much bigger than the loss of Tebow. I expect UF to sputter some this season but after the last several years how can I predict an UGA win with a straight face? UF wins and we've got to listen to the jort wearing yankees from down south for yet another year. Proside creates an account under another name but his scary overuse of emoticons blows his cover.

Idaho St @ UGA - Dawgs by 243...

UGA/AU - Auburn lost 5 of it's last 6 SEC games and Iowa St went bowling w/o Chiz. I think the Aubs optimism will have to wait another year or two until the tiger prowl pays off. Now they fear the thumb. The "like bye" week against Idaho St pays dividends. High scoring game like 05 but this time it's the Dawgs pulling it out with a miracle. Walsh kicks a 60 yarder as time expires and Cam Newton is arrested the next day in Opp, Alabama  for stealing the only laptop in town... 41-38 UGA...

GT@UGA - Dawgs have a bye which gives them two weeks to make sure that Grantham teaches his guys to out execute GT's option. GT's record is pretty poor when the other team has plenty of time to prep. Dawgs by 14


Games that could go the other way (SC, Ark, AU, UF, and GT)

Dawgs go 10-2/9-3 and if one of the wins is against UF then they win the East. Otherwise it's a trip to the Outback to face Iowa.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> My best guess at the Dawgs this season...
> 
> The offense will be fine. Every starter is back minus Joe Cox and Mike Moore and both are very replaceable. Lots of overblown questions about Murray at QB after he flunked the exam in the spring game but let's not forget that every one of your teams (minus GT) probably offered him and he's looked good in every scrimmage other than this years spring game. UGA has a top 5 OL in the country, I'd argue the second best backfield in the conference, a stable of stud TE's, and the best WR in the country. The only real questions are will Murray play like a veteran early and who will compliment AJ. Overall, the offense is better than last years.
> Defense? Hard to say. I think the coaching will be light years beyond what it has been. It wouldn't surprise me in the least in justin Houston led the SEC in sacks but like SGD said, how will the nose position play out? The secondary looks improved on paper but who really knows until they hit the field? I'm going to be optimistic and say that the D will be better even with the new scheme being installed.
> ...



aww, man.......
and it was a new puter, too!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> My best guess at the Dawgs this season...
> 
> The offense will be fine. Every starter is back minus Joe Cox and Mike Moore and both are very replaceable. Lots of overblown questions about Murray at QB after he flunked the exam in the spring game but let's not forget that every one of your teams (minus GT) probably offered him and he's looked good in every scrimmage other than this years spring game. UGA has a top 5 OL in the country, I'd argue the second best backfield in the conference, a stable of stud TE's, and the best WR in the country. The only real questions are will Murray play like a veteran early and who will compliment AJ. Overall, the offense is better than last years.
> Defense? Hard to say. I think the coaching will be light years beyond what it has been. It wouldn't surprise me in the least in justin Houston led the SEC in sacks but like SGD said, how will the nose position play out? The secondary looks improved on paper but who really knows until they hit the field? I'm going to be optimistic and say that the D will be better even with the new scheme being installed.
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 23, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Since the SEC Championship game, how do the games shake out?
> BAMA and UF almost double any other school's appearances,...and BAMA was on probation half of those 18 years,...so the real truth is, BAMA and UF dominate the top echelon,...the other schools stick their nose in once in a while....



I really can't let this one slide. For one it's not true, second it really is kinda a slap in Fulmers face when he took Alabama to the wood shed so many times.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 23, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> My best guess at the Dawgs this season...
> 
> The offense will be fine. Every starter is back minus Joe Cox and Mike Moore and both are very replaceable. Lots of overblown questions about Murray at QB after he flunked the exam in the spring game but let's not forget that every one of your teams (minus GT) probably offered him and he's looked good in every scrimmage other than this years spring game. UGA has a top 5 OL in the country, I'd argue the second best backfield in the conference, a stable of stud TE's, and the best WR in the country. The only real questions are will Murray play like a veteran early and who will compliment AJ. Overall, the offense is better than last years.
> Defense? Hard to say. I think the coaching will be light years beyond what it has been. It wouldn't surprise me in the least in justin Houston led the SEC in sacks but like SGD said, how will the nose position play out? The secondary looks improved on paper but who really knows until they hit the field? I'm going to be optimistic and say that the D will be better even with the new scheme being installed.
> ...



fixed it for ya...


----------



## reylamb (Jul 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This is a football thread and Georgia Tech has more SEC Championships than your Gamecocks.
> 
> When will SC schools (both of you) quit pretending you're relevant?


Probably about the same time as the 2 Georgia schools quit pretending they are relevant.  Heck, at least Clemson does have 1 national title in their history.....USC....well, they have won a few bowl games now.

Honestly, I can easily see GT running their schedule, if......someone steps up on D, and if they can replace Dwyer easily.  Another year in the system will only do wonders for Nesbitt.

As for Clemson.....6-6 or 7-5.  Parker staying is the only reason I give them that much credit at all.  They lost way too much all over the field, and that will put a ton of pressure on youngsters.  I am still not sold on Yabba Dabba Dabo as a head coach.  As a motivator, yes, but pregame motivational speeches only go so far, I am not sold on him as a X's and O's coach yet.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I really can't let this one slide. For one it's not true, second it really is kinda a slap in Fulmers face when he took Alabama to the wood shed so many times.



good to see ya bondy,...you chose not to explain yourself on the last thread, so maybe you'll grace us with your wit and knowledge here.
1) It took fat phil 4 seasons to beat BAMA. then, for the next 8 of 12 years, BAMA was on probation...and still managed to beat fulmer, including his last two contest with BAMA.
2)What is not true about my statement regarding the # of SECC appearances?


----------



## reylamb (Jul 23, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> The competitor side of me can't understand how you ever go into a season thinking you will lose any game.  Instead of predicting the undefeated season for the gamecocks, I will detatch and take a more objective view of the schedule.
> 
> South Carolina Gamecocks
> Sept. 2 Southern Miss
> ...



 That was objective?  Beating UGA, UT, Bammer, UF, and Clemson all in the same year, yet loosing to Troy?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 23, 2010)

Florida is the only one who has double UT's appearances in the SEC championship game since 1992. Alabama has only 2 more appearance than UT. I wouldn't call that dominate. Florida yeah, Alabama no. I guess agree to disagree.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Florida is the only one who has double UT's appearances in the SEC championship game since 1992. Alabama has only 2 more appearance than UT. I wouldn't call that dominate. Florida yeah, Alabama no. I guess agree to disagree.



How many SEC Championships won?
BAMA 4
UT 2

sounds like double to me


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Probably about the same time as the 2 Georgia schools quit pretending they are relevant.  Heck, at least Clemson does have 1 national title in their history.....USC....well, they have won a few bowl games now.
> 
> Honestly, I can easily see GT running their schedule, if......someone steps up on D, and if they can replace Dwyer easily.  Another year in the system will only do wonders for Nesbitt.
> 
> As for Clemson.....6-6 or 7-5.  Parker staying is the only reason I give them that much credit at all.  They lost way too much all over the field, and that will put a ton of pressure on youngsters.  I am still not sold on Yabba Dabba Dabo as a head coach.  As a motivator, yes, but pregame motivational speeches only go so far, I am not sold on him as a X's and O's coach yet.



yeah the post was mostly directed at USCe.  They're one of those programs that think they get some imaginary boost because they play ni the SEC.

i think dwyer will actually be the most easily replaced piece on the field.  allen will be fine there.  everything rests on the defense and the OL this year.

i agree with you on Dabo.  He seems to be a good motivator and it seems his players love him.  But I'll always like my chances against him as an x's and o'x guy.

i really like your hb Ellington.  I think he can be a very good player.  Im still not convinced Parker will stay, but you guys are definitely much better with him.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 23, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah the post was mostly directed at USCe.  They're one of those programs that think they get some imaginary boost because they play ni the SEC.
> 
> i think dwyer will actually be the most easily replaced piece on the field.  allen will be fine there.  everything rests on the defense and the OL this year.
> 
> ...



I could be dead wrong on this, but I think your OL is going to be great this year.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 23, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Walsh kicks a 60 yarder as time expires and Cam Newton is arrested the next day in Opp, Alabama  for stealing the only laptop in town... 41-38 UGA...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2010)

ACguy said:


> UGA was not mediocre but they were not in the same class as UF and LSU.



Nearly identical records for all three teams, and UGA leads the LSU match up over the last seven meetings WITH a three in a row stretch just prior to last season. Did they teach math where you went to school at ? 
The Dawgs are 4-3 vs LSU since 01, and put a pretty good whipping on them in the SEC title game a few years back too...we took one from them in return, but to say UGA is not in the same class is LSU tells me that 1) You really don't watch much college football and 2) When you do, the typical question to your wife during the game is " Honey, what is a first down?"

Trolls....is there no cure?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Nearly identical records for all three teams, and UGA leads the LSU match up over the last seven meetings WITH a three in a row stretch just prior to last season. Did they teach math where you went to school at ?
> The Dawgs are 4-3 vs LSU since 01, and put a pretty good whipping on them in the SEC title game a few years back too...we took one from them in return, but to say UGA is not in the same class is LSU tells me that 1) You really don't watch much college football and 2) When you do, the typical question to your wife during the game is " Honey, what is a first down?"
> 
> Trolls....is there no cure?



Moe as much as I love watching you whack this little troll with a boat paddle, I wouldn't have to read his nonsense if you didn't quote him.  All I would be seeing is a little box that says, "ACguy is on your ignore list."


----------



## ACguy (Jul 23, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Nearly identical records for all three teams, and UGA leads the LSU match up over the last seven meetings WITH a three in a row stretch just prior to last season. *Did they teach math where you went to school at ? *The Dawgs are 4-3 vs LSU since 01, and put a pretty good whipping on them in the SEC title game a few years back too...we took one from them in return, but to say UGA is not in the same class is LSU tells me that 1) You really don't watch much college football and 2) When you do, the typical question to your wife during the game is " Honey, what is a first down?"
> 
> Trolls....is there no cure?



MR Math expert tell me the 4 years that UGA beat LSU because I can only find 3 (04,05,08) .  We both know UGA has a 2-7 record against UF in the last 9 years .

Do you watch football ? LSU and UF have won this thing called a BCS national championships twice and UGA has never won won it.   

So you think UGA's results over the last 9 years is better then UF and LSU's ? UGA's results over the last 9 years may not even be as good as LSU and UF's with out counting the BCS championships.

Here is Phil Steele's SEC team of decade rankings.  
http://blog.philsteele.com/2010/07/09/sec-team-of-the-decade/

This was a tough call for me as Florida and LSU both had three overall conference titles, 4 division titles, 10 bowls, 8 AP Top 25 finishes, 5 Top 10’s, 4 BCS Bowl wins and 2 national titles. One could make an argument that these two teams were the top programs in all of the country for the past decade (USC, Oklahoma, Texas and Ohio St are the others). While LSU fared better in bowl games, Florida had six more conference wins and were 6-4 in head-to-head matchups vs the Tigers (avg score 26-17) so they get my nod for SEC team of the decade!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 26, 2010)

UGA lost to LSU twice in 2003, won in 2004, 2005, 2008, and then lost again in 2009.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 26, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Doc, I wish I had the optimism that you have when it comes to Tech's D. It would rival ANY motivational speaker out there nowadays. There are NO All -ACC players from Tech on the 3 deep list. You can't have a D that bad and be good PERIOD!!!!!



 You can say the same thing about UGAy too !!  Enjoy your 3rd in the East and a return to the asthma bowl !!


----------



## ACguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UGA lost to LSU twice in 2003, won in 2004, 2005, 2008, and then lost again in 2009.



That's what I found to , but the math expert says UGA was 4-3 against LSU .


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 26, 2010)

ACguy said:


> MR Math expert tell me the 4 years that UGA beat LSU because I can only find 3 (04,05,08) .  We both know UGA has a 2-7 record against UF in the last 9 years .
> 
> Do you watch football ? LSU and UF have won this thing called a BCS national championships twice and UGA has never won won it.
> 
> ...



OK...I missed the 03' second loss to LSU.  I missed it. UGA is 3-3 against LSU

03' 17-10 L 
03' SECCG 34-13 L

04 and 05' were both UGA lopsided wins @ 45-16 and 
34-14, and then there was the swamp thrashing in 08' of  
52-38. They were the defending NC in both 04 and 08 too IIRC.
LSU did manage to squeak out a win last year of 20-13, and anyone who saw that game will tell you LSU did squeak that one in.
Sooo....I guess that outscoring LSU 131-68 or an average of 44-23 over those three games when the Tigers were so good puts UGA into a level of mediocrity? If you average the scores of the lasty four games then UGA is still up 36-22...the total is 144pf-88pa.  Even Street's W-L numbers have UGA looking a game or two better


                                          Conf   Div  Bowls W' top25 top 10
#2 LSU 55 25 68.80%        3        4      10     7      8       5            
#3 Georgia 55 25 68.80% 2         3       10    8      9       5      
Yet in your infinite NCAA wisdom, you put UGA into a level of mediocrity, and not among the heralded upper echelon of LSU.  wow.




Doc_Holliday23 said:


> UGA lost to LSU twice in 2003, won in 2004, 2005, 2008, and then lost again in 2009.



Thanks for the correction Doc.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 26, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Nearly identical records for all three teams, and UGA leads the LSU match up over the last seven meetings WITH a three in a row stretch just prior to last season. Did they teach math where you went to school at ?
> The Dawgs are 4-3 vs LSU since 01, and put a pretty good whipping on them in the SEC title game a few years back too...we took one from them in return, but to say UGA is not in the same class is LSU tells me that 1) You really don't watch much college football and 2) When you do, the typical question to your wife during the game is " Honey, what is a first down?"
> 
> Trolls....is there no cure?


 
UGA may have been in the same school with LSU, but definitely not the same class.

LSU has a set of crystal balls in the trophy case in Red Stick.  Only UF can match that.  They are the only schools in that class right now.  

I think every team goes into the season with the goal of winning a championship.  LSU and UF have won 2 BCS titles.  The closest UGA got to a BCS title game was a pre-season #1 ranking.  Unfortunately, the BCS only gives out trophies for the post-season #1 ranking.  

Therefore, UGA has not been in the same class with LSU in the last 7 years.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 26, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> OK...I missed the 03' second loss to LSU. I missed it. UGA is 3-3 against LSU
> 
> 03' 17-10 L
> 03' SECCG 34-13 L
> ...


 
You must be writing speaches for Joe Biden when he spouts of numbers to prove the economy is in recovery mode!  The only thing that matters is the final score of the game and the number of championships.

So if UGA has more penalty yards than LSU, did they outclass LSU in that sense?  What if UGA had more receiving yards, more rushing yards, more return yards, more sacks, more pancake blocks, more cheerleaders, more arrests, more tackles, more interceptions?  It doesn't change the fact that the record is 3-3, which is the only thing that matters.

And it doesn't change the fact that LSU has 2 BCS titles this decade to UGA's 0.

BTW, LSU has outscored UGA in BCS title games, has more rushing yards, more receiving yards, more tackles, etc..............


----------



## ACguy (Jul 26, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> OK...I missed the 03' second loss to LSU.  I missed it. UGA is 3-3 against LSU
> 
> 03' 17-10 L
> 03' SECCG 34-13 L
> ...



So you would be happy if UGA had the same results in the next 9 years as they did in the last 9 years? I know UF and LSU fans would be very  happy if they could repeat their last 9 years.

I never said UGA was medocre , just that they are not in the same class as LSU and UF in the last 9 years. I am not the only one that thinks that way. I showed you phil Steele feels the same way . Can you show me where someone actually agrees with you about UGA being in the same class as UF and LSU ? 

Whats more important then a BCS championship ?
Maybe if LSU and UF had 1 BCS championship you could make a case but they both have won 2 . 2 NC's in 9 years is a big deal. Isn't that what UGA has in it's history ?

What are the best accomplishments in college football? NC's , conference/divisional titles ect.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2010)

Every time I see the little box that tells me ACguy is on my ignore list, I feel like I just missed a Billy Mays infomercial.  A loud windbag who thinks way too much of his own stuff was gonna try to sell me some crap that nobody would want or need.  

Bullet dodged.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 26, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I am jealous of Gator fans .



yes you are.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

ACguy said:


> What are the best accomplishments in college football?  QUOTE]
> 
> Class and character.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 27, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> What are the best accomplishments in college football?  QUOTE]
> 
> Class and character.



 You guys are funny when you know your wrong .
Lets try this again .
What's a better on the field accomplishment then a BCS championship ?

What are the best on the field accomplishments in college football? NC's , conference/divisional titles ect. Rank them 1-5 .

How many National championships does UGA have in it's history ?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Every time I see the little box that tells me ACguy is on my ignore list, I feel like I just missed a Billy Mays infomercial.  A loud windbag who thinks way too much of his own stuff was gonna try to sell me some crap that nobody would want or need.
> 
> Bullet dodged.



yep, oxy-clean, shamwow and UF football....all way over-hyped.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 28, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> yep, oxy-clean, shamwow and UF football....all way over-hyped.



Nobody's ever over hyped the Cocks


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2010)

Boudreaux said:


> UGA may have been in the same school with LSU, but definitely not the same class.
> 
> LSU has a set of crystal balls in the trophy case in Red Stick.  Only UF can match that.  They are the only schools in that class right now.
> 
> ...



Actually, the closest UGA came was in CMR's second season when they finished #3 and got left out of the game because they were 12-1 and both OSU and UM were undefeated. Then again in 07 when they finished #2 after a two loss LSU team was put in the game instead of them. In both instances, UGA should NOT have been in the big game. That's the way the ball bounces. But in all four instances that UF and LSU got in the big game they had similar season the ones UGA had above, but they just so happened to have those seasons in the right years.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 29, 2010)

I understand this is an opinion based thread, but you would think some of you would use some facts to form your opinion. Most of this is wishful thinking and shooting off the hip. This thread is terrible and has lost a couple of stars.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 29, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I understand this is an opinion based thread, but you would think some of you would use some facts to form your opinion. Most of this is wishful thinking and shooting off the hip. This thread is terrible and has lost a couple of stars.



Then please follow the title of the thread and enlighten us with your thoughts about your team  I'm sure that will get the "star" rating back up...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 29, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> I understand this is an opinion based thread, but you would think some of you would use some facts to form your opinion. Most of this is wishful thinking and shooting off the hip. This thread is terrible and has lost a couple of stars.



Bond no offense buddy, but you are a habitual violator in that regard.  Nobody here sticks strictly to facts and avoids wishful thinking, all or even most of the time.  Especially this time of year.  'Tis the season for optimism.


----------



## Roberson (Jul 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bond no offense buddy, but you are a habitual violator in that regard.  Nobody here sticks strictly to facts and avoids wishful thinking, all or even most of the time.  Especially this time of year.  'Tis the season for optimism.



 Well, at least we agree on that, SGD!


----------



## ACguy (Sep 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pretty good read Adam.  I must say that I have less of an idea about what to expect going into this season than I have had in a long, long, time.
> 
> I know that what you laid out is a best case scenario and none of us expect to go undefeated, but if it's gonna happen, it might as well happen this year.  LOL.
> 
> ...




Would you like to pick the rest of the games for us now


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 19, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> 09/25/10	at Mississippi State *	        Starkville, Miss.
> 
> Trap game written all over it. Plain and simple. Coming into Starkville at 1-2 after 2 tough games, Mullen will have the other Bulldogs foaming at the mouth. They are definitely improved with him at the helm, they are just still lacking in the talent and depth departments. That will change, as he will get some good athletes there with time. This one will be a lot closer than we would all like it to be, but Blair Walsh chokes again to get us to 1-3.
> 
> UGA 13 - MSU 10



Fixed it for ya Adam


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 19, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> oh yeah, the bammers are gonna beat us by 50


 
I would say by 30.......


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 19, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> please Blue, don't sell our suckiness short.
> 
> 
> rammerjammeryellowhammerbammer


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 19, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> please dont laugh at me in this vulnerable time...
> 
> I dont handle this very well.


 
Did you become a dawg fan?!?!?!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Would you like to pick the rest of the games for us now



Oh no!!  Does this mean that I don't get to be on your most objective poster list?  Please!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 19, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> no im a realist...
> 
> serious though while watching the debacle at Neyland i almost had myself convinced that Coach Meyer has just been sandbaggin the whole time.
> The botched snaps...the poor reads...the terrible running.....is all a set up and when we come to tuscaloosa he's gonna tell em to start playing like we are capable of...


 
May be....I'm not convinced that will be enough though 

Seriously our D isn't what it was last year but I'm not ready to panic yet. Our O is better than it's been in YEARS.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> But if we can get to UF unbeaten, we have a very good chance at shocking a whole lot of people this year.





Jody Hawk said:


> Don't count my Jackets out, I think they are gonna surprise some folks. We'll have a better defense for y'all this year.





Gatorb said:


> UF's offense will have better stats this year than last year.





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Worst case for us is 8-4.



Looking back, some pretty funny predictions in this thread.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 30, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Ok, here is my predictions for my Tigers.
> 
> 9/4	vs. Arkansas State  - Should not be much to see here.  It will be our first real look at Cam at the controls.  Working out the bugs
> 
> ...





Hey, I was very close.   I knew it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2010)

Big deal.  Just about everybody was wrong, wrong, wrong.  Is anybody surprised?

We are fans.  Nobody here is objective.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Big deal.  Just about everybody was wrong, wrong, wrong.  Is anybody surprised?
> 
> We are fans.  Nobody here is objective.



I thought liljoey was pretty objective


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, my questions about the team were right on.  All of the areas I was concerned about: OL, Defense, Stephen Hill, and AB's...  I was correct to be concerned about them.  I honestly thought the team would overcome them.  They did not.

The bright spots for the year are few and far between.  Anthony Allen had a great year, rushed for 1225 yards so far, and, I think, proved that the BB position is plug-and-play.  The silver lining to Nesbitt getting hurt is that Tevin got some very good playing time and performed pretty well.  Although I'm not sure Tevin will be our starting QB next year, I feel that if someone beats him out then they'll have to be pretty darn good.

The disappointing things about the team this year are much more numerable, starting with Stephen Hill.  I think he just put too much pressure on himself all year long.  The rest of the receivers weren't any better and dropped passes were the difference in a bunch of games.  We turned the ball over a ton this year, and we didnt create many turnovers on defense at all.  OL wasn't good once again.

Biggest thing I'm disappointed in was the overall effort and focus of the team.  It was evident that they were not motivated to play well early in the year and, coming off an ACC Championship, must have felt they were good enough to walk through games and expect to win.  Obviously, that wasn't the case.  Sucks because they played their 2 best games against the 2 best teams they played... VT and UGA (despite their record) and lost both of them by a close margin.  If they had played the other games with the effort they had in those 2, then they very well could have won 9 or 10 games.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 30, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Big deal.  Just about everybody was wrong, wrong, wrong.  Is anybody surprised?
> 
> We are fans.  Nobody here is objective.



Wait just a second here.   Are you actually trying to say that I have no powers to look into the future? 

You must be drunk.   I said Auburn would be 10-2 and Georgia would be 11-1 this year.   I was very close.


----------

